# Why George Bush?



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Why George Bush?
By Chuck Canterbury
National President FOP

I am often asked by those in the media or outside the membership of our organization why the Fraternal Order of Police chose to endorse the reelection of President George W. Bush over Senator Kerry--the first ever unanimous endorsement of a presidential candidate in the F.O.P.’s nearly ninety year history. Quite simply, it is because under this President promises made are promises kept.

It is one thing to claim that you support law enforcement. It’s quite another to actually go out there, roll up your sleeves and work on their behalf as the President has done. Over the past four years, President Bush has proven himself to be one of the very best friends that rank-and-file law enforcement officers have ever had in the White House. Our members recognize this, and the fact that this election will have a tremendous impact on how we will protect America from threats at home and abroad in the years to come. They also see for themselves the unprecedented dedication of this Administration to protecting our communities from violent criminals and our nation from terrorism.

The President’s commitment to America’s first responders has been complete and consistent, and began even before the heinous terrorist attacks of 9/11. He has stood beside our front-line police officers, firefighters and other public safety employees to ensure that we are able to do our jobs more safely, and that we are better prepared to meet the challenges which confront us. He has created grants for interoperable communications systems that allow first responders to better interact with one another, and has provided funding for Emergency Operations Centers to improve preparedness and management systems. He has increased funding to State and local public safety by 680 percent over the past four years. And he has provided more than $11 billion to State and local law enforcement for use in counter-terrorism preparedness efforts.

President Bush has also worked to enhance the personal security of America’s law enforcement officers. Most recently, the President’s vocal and active support led to the passage in Congress of the top legislative priority of nearly every rank-and-file police labor organization in the country, the “Law Enforcement Officers Safety Act.” The bill allows off-duty and retired law enforcement officers to protect themselves and their families wherever and whenever necessary. For more than a decade, this critically important officer and public safety initiative languished in the committees and subcommittees of Congress. This year might have been no different, were in not for the commitment of the President to the legislation--a commitment he expressed to me personally in a letter and then in another official communication to Congress, which urged them to send him the bill so he could sign it into law. President Bush was there when we needed him, Senator Kerry was not.

President Bush not only recognizes the extraordinary valor demonstrated by the police officers that rushed into the burning World Trade Center moments before its collapse, but also in the everyday heroism of the cop on the beat. More importantly, he understands the role and the importance of law enforcement families and he shares our obligation to those who have lost a loved one in the line of duty. This Administration has worked on countless issues affecting survivors, including helping to ensure congressional passage of the “Hometown Heroes Survivors Benefits Act”--the most significant expansion of the Public Safety Officers’ Benefit program in a generation. Because of President Bush’s leadership, we now have a better, more comprehensive survivor benefit program. President Bush was there when we needed him, Senator Kerry was not.

During the past four years, President Bush has not only enhanced the personal security of America’s public safety employees and their families, but their economic security as well. Under new regulations which took effect just months ago, America’s police officers, firefighters, and paramedics now have the strongest overtime protections ever. This President has protected overtime pay for those public safety officers who have it now, and established a framework which will guarantee overtime compensation to an expanded majority of those whose continued performance of overtime work is vital to the security of our nation. While many in Congress­including Senator Kerry­tried to turn this issue into a political football, the President was helping to preserve the overtime rights of these vital public servants. He was there when we needed him, Senator Kerry was not.

This Administration has enacted some of the most beneficial changes to American law enforcement in the past five decades. Because of the President’s efforts, our streets and neighborhoods are safer, our nation is more secure, and we are ready to meet every challenge that lays before us. Promises made, promises kept.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

never trust a democ rat


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I trust democrats...to raise taxes, destroy the economy and to raise the white flag to those who attack us (and to surrender our sovereignty to 'world governmental organizations'). :evil:


----------

